# Peugeot Triathlon



## Mira (Apr 16, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about a Peugeot Triathlon frameset which has a Super Vitus 980 decal on the fork. I think it is from 1986. Is it a decent frameset? Ride qualities?


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

Mira said:


> Can anyone tell me about a Peugeot Triathlon frameset which has a Super Vitus 980 decal on the fork. I think it is from 1986. Is it a decent frameset? Ride qualities?


 Hi, Have you got a picture of the bike? I'm not sure if its the same as my Peugeot ph501 triathlon from '84/85/86 (can't remember which year exactly). If so its a fantastic frame, that I still ride despite the enormous punishment, and '000's of miles, its taken over the years. Probably considered a bit of a 'dreadnought' now, but in its day it was lighter than many of the other, more expensive, bikes in the Peugeot range; this being despite the fact that some of the components were a bit crappy. 

All in all I'd recommend this frame (even today) for heavier riders that don't want to worry about road surface quality, yanking the bike apart in a sprint or giving 'backies' to a mate ot 2 on the way home from the pub (although strong wheels may also help with this last point). Bombproof!


----------

